# [solved] hplip and HP PSC 1350

## Parksy

My HP PSC 1350 printer stopped working a while ago, and I realized there's a new package called hplip around for this kind of printer/copier/scanner combo.  I've got it installed, and I've added it though the CUPS web interface, but I can't print anything.

I've struggled with this  before before, so I still have a ppd file in my /usr/share/cups/model directory.  This is the driver I select when I go through the web interface.  The device URL I use is hp:/usc/psc_1300...

I can't print anything at all.  After I add the printer, I click the "Print Test Page" button but no jobs show up and nothing prints.  Printing from applications gives the same result.  What gives?

I've seen a few other threads on the forums, but none with concrete resolutions.  I've tried almost everything, including going back to the hpijs and hpoj drivers.Last edited by Parksy on Sat Jul 30, 2005 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feldespato

I have the same problem. I hace my printer recognised by the cups administration page. When I send something to the printer the process hpijs gets hanged and it uses all my CPU time. Can anyone help me?

----------

## Parksy

I've got my printer working again.  Here's what happened.

I realized that one of my problems was with a foomatic package.  When it tried to install, there was some sandbox violation.  It turned out to be a problem with an old version of sandbox (which didn't get updated, because it wasn't in my world file).  So I removed every package on my system that had foomatic in the name, emerge sandbox and re-emerge those foomatic packages.

After that, hplip still didn't work.  I was using hplip 0.9.3, so I downgraded to 0.9.2.  That version isn't in portage, but the archive is on the hpinkjet sourcefore site (I think).  The ebuild for 0.9.3 works fine with that package---just rename it to 0.9.2 and do 

```
ebuild ebuildfilename.ebuild digest
```

Mask 0.9.3, install 0.9.2 and things should work.  Make sure to restart the hplip and cups services after.

----------

## feldespato

I downgraded to 0.9.2 and it works

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## indianiec

 *Quote:*   

> I've got my printer working again. Here's what happened.
> 
> I realized that one of my problems was with a foomatic package. When it tried to install, there was some sandbox violation. It turned out to be a problem with an old version of sandbox (which didn't get updated, because it wasn't in my world file). So I removed every package on my system that had foomatic in the name, emerge sandbox and re-emerge those foomatic packages.
> 
> After that, hplip still didn't work. I was using hplip 0.9.3, so I downgraded to 0.9.2. That version isn't in portage, but the archive is on the hpinkjet sourcefore site (I think). The ebuild for 0.9.3 works fine with that package---just rename it to 0.9.2 and do
> ...

 

I had the same(?) problem with psc1350. I found in cups's error log taht there is problem with missing foomatic-rip symlink. So you can create it :

ln -s /usr/bin/foomatic-rip /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip 

or reemerge/update   foomatic, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-filters.

You will be able to use the most recent hplip from official portage tree; 0.9.5 currently.

----------

## feldespato

I have installed gentoo ion my new computer and I have had the same problem. I have updated to hplip 0.9.7.

The initscript does not work for me. I have to type "hpiod" and "/usr/share/hp/hpssd.py" in the console to get hplip 

started. When I do that, printing works. 

Now trying to change the initscript...

----------

